# smells



## snailnose (Jul 8, 2009)

My mouse smells. Not him, personally, because I have sniffed him thoroughly and he himself is very cleanly and angry, just as a healthy mouse should be.

but his cage requires a complete cleaning say, every day or two. Is this the normal cleaning cycle for a male? is he just abnormally smelly? his cage stinks up the whole house to eye-squinting capacity. perhaps i am not feeding him the right foods?


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

What bedding is your guy on and do you make sure you wipe down plastics regularly? What kind of home is he in (cage bars can get really smelly as theyre hard to clean and easy to pee on)
Are there does nearby he could smell? (may make him pong-very attractive for the ladies :lol: ) or other bucks?
You may find that cleaning less, if you can put up with the stench, will actually help in the longrun as he wont feel the need to scent everything as his all the time. You could try spreading out bits of his old bedding in the newly cleaned cage to make him more secure and less prone to scenting too

Dietwise, Ive found mealworms and high protein foods can really make bucks pong something nasty, so they are rare treats

Otherwise, some just have a bit of a niff unfortunately! We dont tend to notice ours though. We clean once a week

I liked the image of you sniffing the mouse btw : :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

One thing you could try is *not* cleaning the cage so much, if you clean away his cent he is going to go mad trying to cent it again, just try changing substrate and bedding etc and not wiping the cage out. This has worked for some of our smelly boys


----------

